# Do you cosleep with older children.



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

does anyone cosleep with older children such as a five year old and a 3.5 year old still? I was just wondering if i was the only one.


----------



## bvnms (Apr 29, 2008)

Beve still sleeps with me and Vicki, once in a great while. Vicki likes having her own bed though and she really likes that Beve just wants to stay in with me.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd will be 4 in August and still sleeps with us. Shows no interest in moving to her own bed.

-Angela


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

You're not the only one!


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I sleep with my 3.5 year old. And I don't foresee it stopping anytime soon.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, my ds co-slept with me till a coupla weeks ago, he is 11, yes I know!! My ds just reminded me he is 10! This occurred mostly cos he is the youngest and our house is damp and freezing, and I mean freeeezing, and we only have 2 useable very small bedrooms, for us it was a case of keeping warm in winter. He now has a bed in my room, just queezed into the tiny space, I'm looking to move out of here, we need more space. We all lived in a 12 foot caravan and other small spaces for years and all slept in the same bed, in the freezing winters here I can tell you we were like snug as bugs in rugs, I have no idea how we managed that or how I managed to single-handedly raise 3 dc with no running water, toilet, electricity or even a surface to prepare food on. My ds is very attached to me and I should have got him in his own bed sooner but I don't think he is going to have problems cos he shared a bed with his mom, er well I hope not.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

7.5y and 3.5y still happily co sleeping.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

5y old and 18m old here!


----------



## aihcalappa (Sep 30, 2007)

5 yr old DD and 3 yr old DD sleep with me and DH about half the time. And the baby, of course. Our queen size bed gets awfully crowded sometimes!


----------



## b&c'smama (Oct 31, 2005)

Both ds' 8 and almost 4 still sleep with us... we see no reason to stop if everyone is happy. BTW my 8yo is _very_ independent! He is just cuddly and likes to be with us...not a bad thing IMO!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

well I am glad i am not the only one. we love to cosleep and wont change it till they want to get out of our bed but i was just wondering if we were the only ones cause everytime someone even natural parenting parenters will look at us like we have a horn on our head sometimes and you can see there jaw hit the floor sometimes and they will say you need to get the five year old out of your bed and soon. I just feel like if it works for us and he is a great kid then what is the big deal. thanks for helping to validate for me that i am doing and ok job even thought others might not like it.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forthebest* 
Yes, my ds co-slept with me till a coupla weeks ago, he is 11, yes I know!! This occurred mostly cos he is the youngest and our house is damp and freezing, and I mean freeeezing, and we only have 2 useable very small bedrooms, for us it was a case of keeping warm in winter. He now has a bed in my room, just queezed into the tiny space, I'm looking to move out of here, we need more space. We all lived in a 12 foot caravan and other small spaces for years and all slept in the same bed, in the freezing winters here I can tell you we were like snug as bugs in rugs, I have no idea how we managed that or how I managed to single-handedly raise 3 dc with no running water, toilet, electricity or even a surface to prepare food on. My ds is very attached to me and I should have got him in his own bed sooner but I don't think he is going to have problems cos he shared a bed with his mom, er well I hope not.


That is awesome that you could do all that without all the things we call luxouries or some call needs. My mother, my sister and me all lived in a little trailor that we had to bunker down and sleep in the same bed to keep warm. so we cosleeped till i was about ten or so. So that is great that cosleeping is working for you and i am sure he will be fine again that is great.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

My 5.5 y.o. DD still sleeps with me even though she had a lovely bedroom of her own all set up and waiting for her. Whenever I mention that she could sleep in her own room, DD responds "let's talk about that later." And later never comes...

It's fine with me. She's starting kinde in September so I don't want to subject her to too many transitions at once.


----------



## Nanners (Nov 28, 2004)

No way! My almost 4 y.o is a ridiculous bed hog. Sometimes he wants to fall asleep with his bro, but asks me before he drifts off to move him to his room before I go to bed.







I sort of still cosleep w/ the 2 y.o, though. I get in bed with him whenever he wakes to nurse the first time, usually around 2 a.m. I really, really am enjoying the time in bed alone with my dh since the baby moved to his own room.

I think it's ridiculous for anyone to be telling you you need to get your 5 y.o out of your bed. I mean, why? and Why do they care?

ETA, I need to edit my signature, I suppose!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

yeah my son starts k in september too and I am sure he will still be cosleeping. Hubby and i discussed it in the past and said theycan cosleep as long as they feel comfy about it. I am just afraid the other kids will make fun of him but we are seriously thinking about homeschooling since they have changed the age on pre k kids so that puts my youngest one behind and his b day is nine days away from the date he can get in. Ugh!! pretty soon you will have to be six to get into pre k but i am not going to vax of course and they are really sticky on base about that so I am just thinking seriously of homeschooling. anyway thanks again for all the encouragment. I will continue to cosleep till Evan and Jacob say nope i dont want to anymore









by the way my 5 year old always looks at me before we go to bed (cause he has his own bed and bed set for the same reason just in case he wants to go in his own room) and he will say did i tell you i am scared of my room. Dont know why but he is still scared of the dark and his room even with a night lite gets really dark.Anyway we dont mind including hubby he will ask every nite are you sure you want to give this up later. I always say no and think how soon it really will get here that they wont want or need mommy for comfort


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

yup our 5.5 y/o sleeps in our room! his bed is attached to ours so we have a big bed. we too have thought that he's might get teased in school, but i think kids would be so jealous of him being able to sleep near mom and dad.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

We halfway co-sleep with our almost near 6 yr old. He gets in our bed in the middle of the night after his bathroom trip and goes back to sleep with us. I have a sneaking suspicion that once the baby gets here he'll go back to full time cosleeping - only time will tell.

No way would I ever kick a five year old out of my bed if he is happy there!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahmnlovingit* 
yup our 5.5 y/o sleeps in our room! his bed is attached to ours so we have a big bed. we too have thought that he's might get teased in school, but i think kids would be so jealous of him being able to sleep near mom and dad.










that is true never thought about it that way that the kids might be jealous and that is why they might tease him. Anyway i am not going to kick him out of the bed for any reason whats so ever he is very lovey and it would break his heart i think if i told him he could no longer sleep with mommy and daddy. Daddy says it is a way to bond with the kids since he hasnt been able to the whole time he has been in the marine corps. He has been on deployments every other year so it is a way to stay close to the kids. I love that about my hubby that he can just show so much love to them and they feel so protected by him and loved by him there is no way i would ever want to disrupt that at all. I love it cause who wouldnt love to have their babies close enough that when you wake up you can smell them in the morning i dont think their has been a day that goes by that i dont wake up in the morning with a







and say thank goodness i have them both. ok getting sappy i will stop thanks and hugs to all of you














that is just my hug to you dont worry i am a tree hugger too heheh


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

For us, esp for me. After a long day of hubby being at work, and me working at home 3 days a week (i babysit a baby) its just a way of us all coming together at night in bed. We never disconnect, but the snuggles and just being together in one room, something is so beautiful about this. I hope our son will look back at my age with fond memories.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

I am sure he will too.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

DS starts the night in our bed. He goes to sleep with DH, early than me that is.









When I come in, I move DS to his own bed which is next to ours.

He's 7.

The best,
Em


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

Last night, as we were piled in with me, DD, the dog, DD's favorite doll and stuffed animal, she said "I've got my whole family in this bed." Awwwww! How could I put a stop to that????


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

My 8 year old sleeps with us about half the time. It is sort of musical beds at our house.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *griffin2004* 
Last night, as we were piled in with me, DD, the dog, DD's favorite doll and stuffed animal, she said "I've got my whole family in this bed." Awwwww! How could I put a stop to that????

This brought tears to my eyes... I think I'm feeling weepy today... in a good way that is.









Indeed, who would want to put a stop to that?! Not me. DH and DS actually have this hilarious routine they do for me each night as I tuck them in. DH has an awesome and funny baby voice that he uses to ask me all sorts of crazy, way out questions just like a kid at bedtime. DS giggles and giggles. "Goodnight boys..."










The best,
Em


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

I thought i was the only one that let the dog sleep with us. hehehe I always say why fix something that isnt broken. I







cosleeping


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My 5-1/2 year old ds and 3 year old dd crawl into our bed around 10pm-midnight every night. Most times I sleep fine but I'm 7 months pregnant with twins so sometimes I need to sleep elsewhere to get comfortable. We're happy with it but once in a while I freak out wondering what we are going to do when the babies arrive. The plan is for dh to co-sleep with ds and dd somewhere else but I'm afraid dd won't be happy or I'll need dh's help at night and the dc's will wake up looking for him. I'm sure it will all work out though







.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

Momma to one~ wow that is awesome congrates on the new arrivals coming soon. If i was in that situation and had a big enough room i would put a twin bed in there with you and put the two little ones on that one or one little one with one child and then put the 3 year old and the two babies on the other bed with you and daddy. That is just a suggestion if you have the room. I like your plan thought. Again congrates


----------



## darkviolets (May 11, 2005)

My 9 yr old and almost 6 yr old sleep with me. Though being pregnant now it's getting increasingly uncomfortable for me. I wish I could get a king size bed!

After we move to CA the kids will hopefully have their own rooms and I will work on getting them to sleep in their own beds. I plan to get them each full size beds so that I can comfortably lay with them to help them go to sleep.


----------



## Nicolek913 (May 12, 2008)

Yep, I still have my 6 year old and 4 year old with me. It's tough even in a King size bed because they love to sleep up beside me and leave 1/2 the bed open.

I love them being with me but I wish they'd at least move over!


----------



## um_hanna (Nov 3, 2004)

3 and 8 year old here







she has her own room, but I dont like to sleep alone either;







dh is gone most of the time working but when he is home they start in their room then...... lol


----------



## sunny*pa*mom (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a 2 and 4 year old. They each have their own bed and own room. Sometimes they want to sleep with us, sometimes they want to sleep alone. They never sleep alone together though because they goof off too much. We usually wake up with one of them in our bed.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

sunny ~ sometimes that is what happens when daddy is home usually the second night he is home he is ready for mommy and daddy time in our bed so we wait till the kids are asleep put them in their room together (cause we only got one twin bed so they sleep together) then they will be in our room when we wake up. Sorry I am sure that was TMI but wanted to say that we sometimes sleep alone too at the start of going to sleep. heheh


----------



## mamahart (Sep 25, 2007)

We have a King with a sleeping bag "nest" tucked between bed which is low- and the wall- 3 yr old ds generally sleeps between me and dh- my 11 yr old dd often climbs in and gets "pushed" into the nest cause she is big!! And of course the big black dog on the bed. Both kids have thier own rooms and dd has a much more comfy and new bed than us!! Sometimes I escape and go sleep in her room by myself if it is too hot or crowded. I believe as long as it is wanted it is fine to have the little monkeys in the bed. Have to admit I miss the snuggles of dh though...seems like its been awhile if YKWIM...


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

We saw our new ped for the first time today. She asked about DD's sleeping and I sort of apologetically said, "I know some people don't approve, but it works for us." Bless her heart, she said "as long as you're both comfortable, who cares? you may want to think about transitioning her *in a few years*." I think I love our new ped!


----------



## Aliviclo (Jul 3, 2007)

Our 3YO started crawling in bed with us last summer, for the first time ever (she never did well co-sleeping, and was in a crib in her own room by 6 weeks old). She'll be 4 in June, and shows no sign of stopping. Most of the time, I love it, but she has a bad habit of wanting to nestle her feet into my (soft, squishy, probably very snuggly) stomach. She digs in, and it hurts! My DH said he woke up one night, and I was grimacing in my sleep, while she stretched her legs out right into me.


----------



## joanq (Oct 27, 2005)

My son just turned three, but still loves sleeping with Mama & Papa (actually Mama and Papa love it too!).


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't normally post here, as we don't actaully 'cosleep' anymore (although all of the little guys coslept at least part time with us for ease of bf so I didn't have to wake up







) My 6yo still creeps into bed with me, almost nightly! He & the 4yo sleep together (their choice, screaming ensues if we try to put him in his own bed so why bother) Their dad works nights so It doesn't worry me at all... he still wanders in around 1am when dad is home on weekends.. then it only works so long because they BOTH snore and it's more than I can take LOL.

The 4yo NEVER comes into bed with us.. I suppose I should be thankful, because he's a combat sleeper (we hear him bang into walls & stuff all night long... it's amazing he feels rested at all


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

We are sleeping with an almost 3yo (and a 1yo, but she is too small for this thread







), and will cosleep as long as they want.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I co-slept with my daughter until recently. She now has a bed and co-sleeps about once a week or so but is mostly happy to stay in her bed now. We share a room though so that might have added to our success. I recently started to leave the room to study for my finals while she falls asleep and that has gone over well with her so maybe some day when we have room she will be happy to have her own room.


----------



## UmmNadia (Mar 9, 2007)

My daughter is 4 and we just started enforcing her to sleep in her own room and bed. My husband works graveyard shift, so he would usually come home and go to sleep in HER bend and HER room, where all her toys were, because when he slept in our bed with her, she kicked him and he couldn't sleep. It made no sense. I just made a special ritual for her to start sleeping in her bed, including prayers and lighting special candles, and pointing out to her that it is HER room. 3 or 4 days later she would just mention wanting to sleep together but not asking or demanding for it.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
he will say did i tell you i am scared of my room. Dont know why but he is still scared of the dark and his room even with a night lite gets really dark.(


My 4.5 y.o. is not scared *of* the dark but scared to be alone *in* the
dark. she just 2 nights ago moved into a cot in our room. because she is "a big girl." so far, smooth transition. it is on the wall next to our bed so she and dh sleep head to head.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

DS will be 4 next month and is showing no signs of wanting to sleep in his own bed. Things may change once the baby is born but for some reason I don't think they will...


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Ds is 5 and still sleeps with us...much to dh's dismay, I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

DS is 5 and DD is 2.5, and until a couple of months ago DS had his own bed. When I separated from H, he moved back into mine. So I co-sleep with both of them. I will have to transition DS back to his own bed, albeit in the same room, when the baby comes, because DD is a bed-hog and I just don't see all 4 of us fitting. Now, when I get my king size bed back, maybe... or I might just push the crib against the side again with one rail off, to extend the amount of room.

I love co-sleeping with my little ones. It's the very best part of my day.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
You're not the only one!









not by a long shot









7yo
almost 5yo
6mos
~ thay are all like pancake batter~ lay 'em down, watch 'em spread









all in a teenytiny queen


----------



## k8s-mom (Apr 30, 2008)

8 y/o DD still sleeps with us. We have a queen, and she takes a lot of space - when she was about 5 we put her twin bed in our room between the wall and the queen. Works GREAT! One BIG BED. She is very very independent but is a snuggler. Co-sleeping is a very personal decision. When I feel judged, I just try not to judge back, when what I am thinking is _Why would anyone NOT want to sleep with their angels no matter what the age?_

Occasionally when my DH and I miss 'our own bed' we simply talk and remind oursleves why we are doing what we are doing and remember it won't last longer than the blink of an eye.

As for teasing in school, DD is in second grade and I don't think it's a subject she brings up!

I feel so recharged reading this thread - what lucky kids!!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

We do. We have a queen and a double bed shoved together. DS and I are usually on one bed and DD and DH are on the other, but often I find myself squished between the two kids on the double bed, lol! I haven't slept beside DH in years.


----------



## Danielle1973 (Nov 11, 2007)

I coslept with ds up until 6 months ago, he just turned 11 in jan. I tried for years to get him in his own bed but he just wasn't ready until 6 months ago


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

We still co-sleep, with an almost four and an almost two year old. We don't actually sleep in the same bed, just in beds next to each other. It's so fun.

We love it, so do they!

I envision eventually having the two girls together in the room w/periodic visits/stay overs by mom and dad. But I'm really in no rush.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

5-almost-6 yr old and 4 month old here. dd has asked that she have her own seperate bed, but still in our room, so we're working on that


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

those that have their older kids in your bedroom wether its in a seperate bed or same bed all in the same room. where do you make love? LOL!!!
All i am saying is, thank god for our family room that has comfertable couches. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nicolek913* 
Yep, I still have my 6 year old and 4 year old with me. It's tough even in a King size bed because they love to sleep up beside me and leave 1/2 the bed open.

I love them being with me but I wish they'd at least move over!









It's the same here! DH works nights, so both kiddos usually sleep with me. My 10yo starts off near us, but by the morning is off by herself to one side "b/c we wiggle too much", whereas 4 yo ds sleeps pretty much on top of me. He is usually in the middle of what he calls "the cuddle chain".


----------

